# Abdominal Training



## Andrew Green (Nov 11, 2006)

The abdominal region of the body is a critical training zone for an MMA fighter. Without a strong core, the fighter will be unable to throw powerful punches and kicks, apply throws or takedowns, or work from the bottom or top on the ground. This is probably one of the most neglected and misunderstood areas of the body when it comes to training, not just for MMA, but for all sports.

http://www.graciemag.com/?c=150&a=5627


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice, thanks for posting


----------

